# Atwood



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Anyone know the conditions at atwood? Never really fished down there during the fall. Has the watered been lowered yet? Might go down Saturday evening and cast around for some eyes.


----------



## matticito

Looked normal to me on Sunday. I was standing same spot as I did back in summer


----------



## Karl Wolf

Might see you there Saturday


----------



## Lewzer

Looked normal to me too on Sunday. Docks still in.


----------



## fishless

Dropping for winter draw down.Down about 7 inches from summer pool .I personally have not been able to get the falll bite going good yet.Water was 52 degrees last weekend


----------



## Hatchetman

Yep, Atwood started on the 15th, going down 8 ft., at least that's what's scheduled. They pull approximately 2 inches a day....


----------



## hatteras1

I grew up on Atwood and it's still a special place for me... We camped in the same spot (A-lot) every year for many years, (tent). I loved it........

The lake had a lot of skunks, and the skunks loved Cheetos. We had a bunch of rowdy drunks one weekend......."God will get me for this one!!".......They left the door open on their pup tent. My buddy and i threw Cheetos in the tent and then when the skunks went in after them, we pulled the tent stakes and ran.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Karl Wolf said:


> Might see you there Saturday


Im always looking for good company. Was slammin saugz down there in the spring but got busy with work and life and trying to keep a business a float with all this nonsense goin on.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD




----------



## bountyhunter

broke my ankle at the dock july 17th still not healed enough for a boat ride.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Went and fished around the riprap near the dam last night. Not a single person besides me around. Fished for 4 hrs and not a single bite.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Was thinking about attwood today but I ain't going out in this. Looking towards tomorrow now.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Karl Wolf said:


> Was thinking about attwood today but I ain't going out in this. Looking towards tomorrow now.


Goodluck, I think that little cold snap shut them up yesterday. Hopefully we can get a few days of consistent weather. Im honestly getting the itch for a good, long hardwater season though.


----------



## matticito

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 458922
> View attachment 458923


Nice looking crappie


----------



## Karl Wolf

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Goodluck, I think that little cold snap shut them up yesterday. Hopefully we can get a few days of consistent weather. Im honestly getting the itch for a good, long hardwater season though.


Look forward to a good hardware season myself!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

matticito said:


> Nice looking crappie


Thanks, there is some hog crappie at the wood. Just gotta sort through em.


----------



## Karl Wolf

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Thanks, there is some hog crappie at the wood. Just gotta sort through em.


I've never targeted the crappie there. Just picked up a few sometimes while saugeye fishing.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Karl Wolf said:


> I've never targeted the crappie there. Just picked up a few sometimes while saugeye fishing.


Same, i catch some nice ones almost every time i troll down there for saugeye in the spring.


----------



## matticito

The only time I been on a boat at Seneca in may, we were catching the largest crappiest on HJs. Lol we were ripping lips jigging or fishing bobbers, but husky jerk 12 or 14 was ok for them


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Anyone planning on hitting Atwood tomorrow? I think im goona try and get my ass up early and see if the morning bite produces anything.


----------



## ltroyer

I'll be down there probably spillway dam area looking for crappie and saugs


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

ltroyer said:


> I'll be down there probably spillway dam area looking for crappie and saugs


I might see ya if i decided to head down that way. Gonna try a few spots around the cemetary first.


----------



## ltroyer

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I might see ya if i decided to head down that way. Gonna try a few spots around the cemetary first.


Is that over close to delroy?had someone tell me to try that area .I've only fished by the dam area n marina


----------



## matticito

I tried the cemetery last time I went. That's where I seen guys leaving with 4 or 5 on a cemetery. I am assuming this is the one.
Big Springs Cemetery
1029-1059 Magnolia Rd SW, Mineral City, OH 44656








Big Springs Cemetery · 1029-1059 Magnolia Rd SW, Mineral City, OH 44656


Cemetery




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

ltroyer said:


> Is that over close to delroy?had someone tell me to try that area .I've only fished by the dam area n marina


Its off route 542. Midway between delroy and the dam.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

matticito said:


> I tried the cemetery last time I went. That's where I seen guys leaving with 4 or 5 on a cemetery. I am assuming this is the one.
> Big Springs Cemetery
> 1029-1059 Magnolia Rd SW, Mineral City, OH 44656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Springs Cemetery · 1029-1059 Magnolia Rd SW, Mineral City, OH 44656
> 
> 
> Cemetery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.app.goo.gl


Yup. Gotta watch in the spring time when the water is up. Might have a leg bone float by.


----------



## ltroyer

Got out this morning tried by the dam and spillway only thing I got were 3 crappie and a small bass on jig and minnow combo.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

one so far.


----------



## Karl Wolf

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 459462
> one so far.


Hell yeah! Get another one playa.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Karl Wolf said:


> Hell yeah! Get another one playa.


Cant keep the damn channel cats off my line.


----------



## Karl Wolf

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Cant keep the damn channel cats off my line.


Channels are basically inland resivour eyes


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Anyone been to the wood in the past couple days? Thinkin about hitting it again this weekend if its not iced up. Water was goin down steady when i was there last weekend.


----------



## Karl Wolf

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Anyone been to the wood in the past couple days? Thinkin about hitting it again this weekend if its not iced up. Water was goin down steady when i was there last weekend.


If my truck isnt ready tomorrow (friday) I might go there again this weekend.


----------



## fishless

Karl Wolf said:


> If my truck isnt ready tomorrow (friday) I might go there again this weekend.


Haven't been able to find the fall bite this year .Not sure why


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

fishless said:


> Haven't been able to find the fall bite this year .Not sure why


Still trying to figure things out myself. I think it mostly boils down to being in the right spot during the feed window, which might only be a few minutes this time of year.


----------



## Karl Wolf

fishless said:


> Haven't been able to find the fall bite this year .Not sure why


I've never tried targeting saugeye or even most other fish besides steelhead during the fall in Ohio. I have much work to put in to figure Saugeye out. N.E. Ohio doesn't offer near as many saugeye opportunities as central/southern Ohio unfortunately.


----------



## jjanda

All I figured out today was that the fish were in a negative feeding mood. Used the flasher on lowrance and was able to bring them off bottom but they wouldn't commit. Figured out in the last 15 minutes of the day that small minnows on a bare hook we're enticing enough for the crappie to bite on. I was the first boat on the lake and the last one off. Only 2 other boats out today.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

jjanda said:


> All I figured out today was that the fish were in a negative feeding mood. Used the flasher on lowrance and was able to bring them off bottom but they wouldn't commit. Figured out in the last 15 minutes of the day that small minnows on a bare hook we're enticing enough for the crappie to bite on. I was the first boat on the lake and the last one off. Only 2 other boats out today.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


What I really like about the flashers is working them up and trying to get that bite.
It's really frustrating when all you get is "lookers" that swim back down all day.

Did you get anything?


----------



## matticito

What are flashers?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

matticito said:


> What are flashers?


They are used for ice fishing kind of like a fish finder


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Went and fished around the beach area. Had a few nice hits on a bobber with minnow about a ft off the bottom, but couldnt connect. Water is down probabaly 4-5 ft from last weekend. It'll be really tough for shore guys to get eyes now with all the rocks and cover for baitfish exposed. I think im gonna focus on the crappie till the ice is here.


----------



## jjanda

Finished the day out with 2 crappie. One on a silver blue jigging rap with a minnow head on the treble. The other came at the end of the day on a bare hook with a slit shot and minnow.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

jjanda said:


> All I figured out today was that the fish were in a negative feeding mood. Used the flasher on lowrance and was able to bring them off bottom but they wouldn't commit. Figured out in the last 15 minutes of the day that small minnows on a bare hook we're enticing enough for the crappie to bite on. I was the first boat on the lake and the last one off. Only 2 other boats out today.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Did you happen to be in the boat fishing off that point between the beach and the dam? I seen a boat anchored out there for the couple hours i messed around the beach area. Was curious if they were having any luck.


----------



## Karl Wolf

I've got a few shallow spots there that have produced greatly for me in may/june but seems like other than that,I cant find them at attwood


----------



## jjanda

That was me on the point in the white boat with the blue stripe. I pulled one crappie on the point. The marks were beautiful on the graph there. I figured out the minnow on the plain hook around 300 and I needed to be pulling out of the lot by 345. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

jjanda said:


> That was me on the point in the white boat with the blue stripe. I pulled one crappie on the point. The marks were beautiful on the graph there. I figured out the minnow on the plain hook around 300 and I needed to be pulling out of the lot by 345.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


All the crappie we caught the last 2 days were hitting so light, you could only feel them on the jig up


----------



## jjanda

That's the way it was today.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

jjanda said:


> That's the way it was today.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Thata not as bad when you're still,with a super light and a spring bobber on the end. Out there on the boat it's a little harder for sure.


----------



## jjanda

I gave the guys fish on shore by the dam a good laugh when I put down the Vib-E rod and pulled out the flasher and ice rod. Lmao

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

The odd thing about my trip today is I didn't mark hardly any bait balls. I found fish but couldn't locate the magical bait and fish combo that gets em in the boat.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

jjanda said:


> The odd thing about my trip today is I didn't mark hardly any bait balls. I found fish but couldn't locate the magical bait and fish combo that gets em in the boat.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


All the bait I marked was super deep. 20+ foot


----------



## matticito

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> They are used for ice fishing kind of like a fish finder


Thanks!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

jjanda said:


> The odd thing about my trip today is I didn't mark hardly any bait balls. I found fish but couldn't locate the magical bait and fish combo that gets em in the boat.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


When I was up there at the beach yesterday i noticed a huge flock of gulls flying out around the main channel of the lake. Im assuming they were following the shad.


----------



## jjanda

I saw them also. I went right to where they sitting expecting to find bait only to find nothing on the sonar or side imaging.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Fished from 12am-5am. Had to work hard for these few, but atleast got some eaters on the table. Need more cold and wind.


----------



## Karl Wolf

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Fished from 12am-5am. Had to work hard for these few, but atleast got some eaters on the table. Need more cold and wind.
> View attachment 460137


Hey,you just officially caught as many keeper saugeye as I have all year!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Karl Wolf said:


> Hey,you just officially caught as many keeper saugeye as I have all year!


They out there waitin on ya buddy.


----------



## Karl Wolf

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> They out there waitin on ya buddy.


I'll see them at Attwood next June


----------



## fishless

Karl Wolf said:


> I'll see them at Attwood next June


Found some bait today up towards the shallow end but no Saugeye or any other fish for that matter


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

fishless said:


> Found some bait today up towards the shallow end but no Saugeye or any other fish for that matter


Maby your handle is badluck. LoL. Just kidding.


----------



## jjanda

I plan on trying Atwood again next weekend. Fished Berlin today with little success. I will probably fish there every weekend until I can walk on water. I really like how the ramp is right on the main lake. No cove and break wall to freeze before the lake does to keep you from launching.


Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Just leaving atwood now. Water is down probabaly another 8" since friday and stained. Ill probabably give it a week to straighten out. I think this cold snap got em tight lipped.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Anyone got reports on Atwood? Is it still open?


----------



## jjanda

Yes. Just got home from there. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

jjanda said:


> Yes. Just got home from there.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Any luck??


----------



## jjanda

Got on some white bass. Was trying for saugeye. I'm going to try again tomorrow.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Gonna head down tonight for a late night eye chase. Hopefully have some pics to follow.


----------



## jjanda

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Gonna head down tonight for a late night eye chase. Hopefully have some pics to follow.


Good luck. I'm heading down that way in the morning.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

jjanda said:


> Good luck. I'm heading down that way in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Good luck buddy. This is Doug btw. We talked at the Ramp a few weeks ago. LoL


----------



## jjanda

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Good luck buddy. This is Doug btw. We talked at the Ramp a few weeks ago. LoL


We should meet up and fish together sometime.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------

